# green phase southern brown tree frog losing colour



## fjsmith (Jun 5, 2013)

hi guys, recently one of my green phase southern browns has been fading and losing his green colours. Compared to the other 2 he s far more dull and less vibrant. does anyone know what might be causing this and if there is anything i can do to fix it?


----------



## KristenJ (Jun 5, 2013)

Mine did that too. This is her when I got her


Then she stared to look like this


Now she just has dark brown and light brown stripes. 
UV light is supposed to make their colors bolder and brighter. It could be stress which is making his color change (Mine started turning brown after she had a prolapse) , or it could just be the way your froggy is


----------



## fjsmith (Jun 6, 2013)

he hasnt really faded like your photo, but he has sort of just lost his green colouration, do you know what that might be?


----------



## KristenJ (Jun 6, 2013)

Frogs change color for lots of reasons, stress, mood, temperature, lighting and to camouflage with whatever theyre on. It doesnt necessarily mean there is anything wrong with him 
If you want him to brighten up give him a UV light. It might work


----------

